# Buying a house



## J9PF (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,
My husband and I have just returned from the Santarem area looking for our new home.
We found a property old farm house and wanted some advice.
All the Estate Agents say you don't need a lawyer or solicitor and houses don't have surveys done.
All the books and advice we have received is that you should have a survey done and get a lawyer/solicitor to act on your behalf. 
We cash buyers.
Please help.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If the agent has told you that you don't need a lawyer then I'd suggest you find another agent to deal with because he's already lying to you. 

As for surveyors, it's true that many people here don't use a surveyor and that many use a reputable builder but it's entirely up to you whether you do so or not....... but that said, there's not that many here in PT.

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

On TM's final point I have come across Castelo Construction in Penela - I'd be grateful if anyone has any comments good or bad about them. PM me if you don't want to make it public! TIA


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi I purchased a house in Santarem /Tomar area last September. I did not have a survey as generally my husband knows what he is looking at with old buildings. I did use a Lawyer though and contrary to all the advice I read online I used a Lawyer recommended to me by the Estate Agents. All went through great and I am glad I chose: a the estate agent, b: the lawyer. They were brilliant. If you would like their details let me know and I can message you privately. I also came across Castelo Construction online, contacted them, but did not get them over because the estate agent also recommended a builder he knew and this has also worked out well for us. Where is Santarem is the house? Just wondering if it may be near me.


----------



## J9PF (Apr 15, 2016)

p9cbs said:


> Hi I purchased a house in Santarem /Tomar area last September. I did not have a survey as generally my husband knows what he is looking at with old buildings. I did use a Lawyer though and contrary to all the advice I read online I used a Lawyer recommended to me by the Estate Agents. All went through great and I am glad I chose: a the estate agent, b: the lawyer. They were brilliant. If you would like their details let me know and I can message you privately. I also came across Castelo Construction online, contacted them, but did not get them over because the estate agent also recommended a builder he knew and this has also worked out well for us. Where is Santarem is the house? Just wondering if it may be near me.


Our house is in near Vale da Pedra, Cartaxo.
I can't private message yet because I'm new to the forum. 
Would great if you could pass on your lawyer information. 
Many thanks


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmm not sure how far away that is from me. I have sent you a PM


----------

